# FARM HELP NEEDED!!!!!!



## MiztressWinter (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi. I am posting this thread for my friend, and fellow StP user/mod Pheonix. He doesn't have internet at his farm just yet, so he called me and asked if I would post this thread for him. Anyone who is interested and wants to further inquire this please shoot me a PM and I will provide you with his cell number.

Farm help needed! Pheonix is living in central Oklahoma about an hour away from OKC. He is loosing his roomates with a van. They have to tend to some family emergencies in another state. He is looking for someone with a valid driver's license and vehicle to go spanging with him and haul feed. He has many chickens that are starting to lay eggs. 12 Pekin Ducks ready to be eaten. 2 Pigs that he has been trying to sell, and 4 goats.

All are welcome, but need one licensed driver with a car. Dog's are welcome but need to be controlled. He has 2 dogs and many outside cats. The land he owns is 10 acres, mostly woods. He also has 10+ huge pecan trees, mulberry tree, black walnut tree and 4 small fruit trees which are all in distress this year due to bad drought.

His current room mates that are leaving are stocking him up with a couple months of feed.

It's the hottest summer there on record, but it will start cooling down in the next two months.

He has a livable trailer that fell off it's blocks. (it's just not completely level, but certainly livable) He has water and electricity turned on. He can get internet and house phone installed, and is planning on doing so soon.

Long term help is needed, but short term is also fine. And I quote directly from Pheonix " I don't mind being a traveler's oasis".

Anyone interested (or would like to inquire more to determine if you're really interested) please send me a PM and I will provide you with his cell phone number so you can speak with him directly. I happen to know Pheonix personally and can tell you that he's a legit, good guy who's sincerely in dire need of some help! Feel free to reply to this thread if you have some questions, and I will converse with him and get you some answers. But the best way to get your questions answered is by sending me a PM so you can be given his phone number, and speak directly to him.

Thanks guys, and I hope to get some PM's! I would love to see my buddy get some help!

Winter


----------



## CXR1037 (Aug 5, 2011)

Compensation? Pay?


----------



## MiztressWinter (Aug 5, 2011)

Compensation and/or pay can be discussed directly with Pheonix. I will provide his cell number to anyone who sends me a PM and is seriously interested. I do know that room and board is free, but beyond that I don't have further details on this, and it's def something that Pheonix would need to talk about directly to any interested persons. Thanks.


----------

